# road helmet for mountain biking?



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i am looking to get a new helmet and was looking at the specialized propero 2 this is listed as a road helmet but does it really matter? it is one of the few helmets that i have found that fits and is still comfortable, most of the offroad ones i tried just dont seem to fit my head well
any thoughts?


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Road helmets usually have no visor, or a smaller visor. This is the biggest difference. They will protect your noggin just fine. They are all tested to a minimum standard, and that's all we know for sure. 

My extra $0.02: I like the idea of having a bit more 'wrap-around' protection than a typical road helmet has, but it's up to you as to what you want wear.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

If it's comfy, then go with it.

No real difference. Most mtb helmets are just road helmets with a visor.

There are some mtb helmets that give a bit more protection in the back and around the head, kind of like a skate helmet. Mostly, it comes down to personal preference.

And if you personal preference is a road helmet, then wear it and have fun.

Now, if you start wearing spandex on the trail... ;-)


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

great now i have to take back that pair of specialized sport shorts i just bought. 
or should i just cover them with some baggy shorts:thumbsup:


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

05kas05 said:


> great now i have to take back that pair of specialized sport shorts i just bought.
> or should i just cover them with some baggy shorts:thumbsup:


lol

I think the best thing to use to cover up spandex is a banana hammock.


----------



## HardRk2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

As long as you have the protection i guess that's all that matters......


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

will-lee wonka said:


> If it's comfy, then go with it.
> 
> No real difference. Most mtb helmets are just road helmets with a visor.
> 
> ...


I wear spandex on the trail but then again I'm a road guy too and a XC rider. And if can out climb 85% of the baggy shorts guys then I guess it doesn't matter what one wears, lol.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I was going back and forth for a while about wearing baggy shorts over my road shorts.

Lately I haven't bothered. Besides, half the time I'm matchy-matchy.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

i had some cheap road helmet that sat on top of my head....felt rather silly. I now use a Fox Racing Flux helmet and I like it way better. Basically it seems to come down around the side and back of the head more....as well as looks and feels better.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

jeffj said:


> Road helmets usually have no visor, or a smaller visor. This is the biggest difference. They will protect your noggin just fine. They are all tested to a minimum standard, and that's all we know for sure.
> 
> My extra $0.02: I like the idea of having a bit more 'wrap-around' protection than a typical road helmet has, but it's up to you as to what you want wear.


Yep I agree, I like my Road helmet just fine but the visor is a bit shorter than the MTB version. Though my Giro Atmos seems to cover the back just fine. It's cooler as well. It a perfect night ride helmet for me


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

What does a visor do exactly?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

zephxiii said:


> What does a visor do exactly?


Different riders like them for different reasons. I like them because the keep the glare out of my eyes, and the air channels seem to provide better air flow.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Visors look "All Mountain".


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

zephxiii said:


> What does a visor do exactly?


Ive found a visor to help deflect small branches, leaves, twigs, or whatever. Hasnt been much help with the sun for me.


----------



## mtbmike24 (Jul 25, 2009)

fongster said:


> I wear spandex on the trail but then again I'm a road guy too and a XC rider. And if can out climb 85% of the baggy shorts guys then I guess it doesn't matter what one wears, lol.


lol


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Fit is number 1.

A visor sometimes helps to keep the sun out of my eyes. Where I live, it also helps deflect small branches, and such.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Another difference is that a road helmet is designed to have better air flow at higher speeds, like 15-25mph. While a mountain bike helmet has better air flow at lower speeds like 5-15mph. Or so I've been told.


----------



## trekracer20 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've worn road helmets, but I also prefer a visor to help keep branches/debris away from your face, and to shield the sun. I generally always wear sunglasses when riding, but for me a visor still goes a long way toward keeping the sun from beating on my eyes.

I used to be in love with Giro Pneumo. It was a road helmet with a small visor, but they must not have been selling two helmets to each person frequently enough, and removed the visor so you'd have to buy a mountain helmet.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting on what the visor does....I just hadn't realized it


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For the road, on the other hand...
There's rarely branches that you need to deflect. On a "real" road bike, the riding position is lower and a visor would likely get in the way of your vision forward. Many roadies are serious weight weenies, so less material is better


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Most Spec helmets come with a small visor, at least that's my experience.


----------

